# Herons



## JohnC (28 Apr 2010)

Hi,

Is shooting them the only way to get truly rid of them?  8) 

Discuss.

Best Regards,
John


----------



## chilled84 (28 Apr 2010)

bakeing powder, althou i would never do such a thing as i dont harm animals. :?


----------



## JohnC (28 Apr 2010)

chilled84 said:
			
		

> bakeing powder, althou i would never do such a thing as i dont harm animals. :?



evil but no, my folks are bird watchers and they would never let me. something more humane is needed.


----------



## paul.in.kendal (28 Apr 2010)

Recipe: Heron Rosted

PERIOD: England, 15th century

Take a heron; lete him blode as a crane, And serue him in al poyntes as a crane, in scalding, drawing, and kuttyng the bone of the nekke a-wey, And lete the skyn be on, & c.; roste him and sause him as Ã¾e Crane; breke awey the bone fro the kne to the fote, And lete the skyn be on.

   :silent:


----------



## chilled84 (28 Apr 2010)

hijac said:
			
		

> chilled84 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I full stop think they should just live, No animal deservs to be killed.


----------



## Steve Smith (28 Apr 2010)

Creepy plastic heron ornament?


----------



## chilled84 (28 Apr 2010)

SteveUK said:
			
		

> Creepy plastic heron ornament?



Actually that one does work, But does look rank lol.


----------



## Garuf (28 Apr 2010)

Nah, Our heron back home soon realised he was plastic, my gran has a picture of it standing on the plastic ones back looking into the pond.


----------



## chilled84 (28 Apr 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> Nah, Our heron back home soon realised he was plastic, my gran has a picture of it standing on the plastic ones back looking into the pond.



What about as the owner, why dont you just dress up as a heron and sit and waite for the heron, and when he comes down jump out from somewhere and scare the poop out of him, He will never come back then.


----------



## Garuf (28 Apr 2010)

You can use clacks which are like a large sprung pair of blocks that snap together and make a huge bang. That's what we ended up using, just waiting till he arrived then "firing" them.


----------



## chilled84 (28 Apr 2010)

Garuf said:
			
		

> You can use clacks which are like a large sprung pair of blocks that snap together and make a huge bang. That's what we ended up using, just waiting till he arrived then "firing" them.



My fathers job was to do that in Norfolk At holkham hall estate where he lived when he was 7rs old his father ust to make him scare the crows in the fields with them clackers.


----------



## JohnC (28 Apr 2010)

They have the plastic heron thing and its sussed it already, even after i told them to keep moving it around. Currently the pond is deadly with loads of mono-filament fishing wire stuff criss crossing it plus netting but its still getting the fish. Looks awful.


----------



## Ed Seeley (28 Apr 2010)

hijac said:
			
		

> Hi,
> 
> Is shooting them the only way to get truly rid of them?  8)
> 
> ...



Shooting herons is not allowed so I trust that was just a joke!    (As much as I would have liked to do the same when one took a 16 year old carp of mine!)

Plastic herons will not work.  Herons are not territorial.  I have seen them fishing side by side along the Trent many times.  If anyone put one by their pond and a the heron went away it's either a coincidence or the heron thought the plastic one was dead as a warning!!!


----------



## JohnC (28 Apr 2010)

Ed Seeley said:
			
		

> hijac said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Does anyone sell plastic dead herons?   

I read a couple of things about raising the wall around the pond (currently one course of rocks) as they need ledges to fish from. Is that true?


----------



## Ed Seeley (29 Apr 2010)

hijac said:
			
		

> I read a couple of things about raising the wall around the pond (currently one course of rocks) as they need ledges to fish from. Is that true?



'Fraid not!  They will stand outside a pond and stab at fish.  A deep pond with vertical sides and no shelves will reduce their chances to catch fish but it can't guarantee safe fish as they might come up to the top in reach of the heron!  

My pond is partly raised with a vertical wall on the side that is open that goes down 6ft and I have still lost fish.  The alarm I have on the pond used to be brilliant at scaring the herons away but it is now 10years old and failing and I can't get a replacement as they've stopped making them!  A real shame as it's protected my fish superbly.  I now have fishing line snaked around over and alongside the pond to prevent access which seems to be working at the moment.


----------



## sanj (2 May 2010)

Um could get a dog? or maybe a Main coone.


----------



## JohnC (3 May 2010)

sanj said:
			
		

> Um could get a dog? or maybe a Main coone.



my folks are a bit old for a dog now. i could possibly suggest some kind of big wild cat that could live in one of the out buildings, might help with the mice issue too.


----------

